# License Plate Frame - (for US plates)



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

Is anyone aware of a source for very nice license plate frames (for US license plates)?? Most of the stuff at auto parts stores are made of cheap base metal with low quality chrome plating - and they will rust in short order (with all the salt on the roads in the Milwaukee area).
I am looking for something nice that will complement the automobile.
Thanks
Douglas


----------



## dtwphaeton (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: License Plate Frame - (copernicus0001)*

VW Driver Gear has some very nice ones in several finishes - I've been pleased with them.


----------



## schlitzie (Oct 22, 2004)

check out frontgate.com - I have their enclosed plate frame with lexan cover - I have had it on my cars for over 3 years now - still looks brand new. Just moved it from my A6 to my Phaeton - still perfect!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: License Plate Frame - (dtwphaeton)*

I agree with the suggestion to look at the VW Driver Gear catalog. There is a very nice frame in there, no writing on it, just brushed stainless steel with a satin gunmetal finish. I have these on my car and I am very happy with them. Sorry no picture, I'm on a slow dial up.
Michael


----------



## whealy (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: License Plate Frame - (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
Best I coudl find on the site. Hope this is what you are talking about. Always willing to help out an in need (temp dial up) member when i can.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: License Plate Frame - (whealy)*

Hi William:
Thanks a lot for posting those photos, that's exactly the product I was referring to. I purchased the frames shown at the top of the first photo, originally to install on my silver 2002 Golf. When I traded that in for the Phaeton, I kept the frames.
They are remarkably high quality - really, really well made - and look excellent when installed on the car.
There are some photos showing that frame on my Golf and also on my Phaeton in this thread: Getting rid of the 'Schriftzüge'.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: License Plate Frame - (PanEuropean)*

Here are some pictures of that VW Licence Plate frame, installed. It is the same frame on both the Golf and the Phaeton.
Michael
*Golf*








*Phaeton*


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: License Plate Frame - (PanEuropean)*

I just bought one in slim line stainless steel - polished to look like chrome. $27.00 includes fittings to hide the screws and space the plate out just a bit so the frame won't mar the paint on the bumper cover.



_Modified by Paldi at 7:25 PM 6-15-2005_


----------



## bobm (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: License Plate Frame - (Paldi)*

Here's mine:


----------



## BPVWPv8 (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: License Plate Frame - (copernicus0001)*

try the herrington catalog. i haven't looked but would expect a website too. just purchased a pair of very nice quality chrome frames that look pretty substantial. i don't know about their quality relative to the vw choices since i haven't seen the vw one's in person but the herrington frames are way above average. cost was around $35 each.
i would also check out griot's garage.
good luck. it makes a difference in the car's appearance and you want to get it right.


----------



## mkell (Jan 8, 2005)

Check out weathertech.com. They always advertise in various car magazines. I have the "Clear Cover" frames and they are top quality. I would definately suggest them.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: License Plate Frame - (Paldi)*

Here's a photo of the Slim line license plate frame installed on my Phaeton.











_Modified by Paldi at 9:07 PM 6-15-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: License Plate Frame - (Paldi)*

Is the 'Slim Line' licence plate frame the frame that is purchased from VW - meaning, the one listed in the Driver Gear catalog - or is it a product from another company?
Michael


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: License Plate Frame - (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Is the 'Slim Line' license plate frame the frame that is purchased from VW - meaning, the one listed in the Driver Gear catalog - or is it a product from another company?
Michael

The 'Slim Line' is offered through Driver Gear. It is the same frame illustrated in other posts in this thread - see *whealy's* post. The "Slim Line" design does not have the wide section on the bottom for the "*4MOTION*" or other available stickers - also offered through Driver Gear.
I chose the slim line design partly because I didn't like the choices for the stickers or their appearance. Also, the wide design frame would only partially obscure the "www.visit PA.com" at the lower edge of my license plate. It appears you would have the same problem on your plate - the Ontario slogan "YOURS TO DISCOVER" would be partially blocked, with the tops of the lettering peaking out over the frame.



















_Modified by Paldi at 8:34 AM 6-16-2005_


----------



## shadowblue (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: License Plate Frame - (PanEuropean)*

Michael -
For the license plate frames sold out of the Driver Gear catalog, I expect these are sold as a set: one for the front and rear plate?
If I am correct, and they are sold as a set, does the front plate holder fit properly over the license plate and plate mount?
Thanks.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: License Plate Frame - (shadowblue)*

In Pennsylvania - a one plate state, these license plate frames are sold individually, not in pairs.
The front plate carrier on the Phaeton is curved and the Slim Line plate frame is flat, not curved, and has a "L" cross-section. I dunno if you can bend it without putting a kink in it or stripping the screws that fasten it and the license plate to the carrier. Suspect that you can if you're careful.


_Modified by Paldi at 10:38 AM 6-16-2005_


----------



## shadowblue (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: License Plate Frame - (Paldi)*

Massachusetts requires both plates, unless you own the plate design before this rule went into effect; I have Red Sox plates, so I don't mind having both on.








The Passat also has a holder to mount on the front bumper. It's pretty straight across, and tends to overlap the front plate a bit on all sides. So, now that I think of it, I doubt a front plate frame would fit over it.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: License Plate Frame - (shadowblue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shadowblue* »_...does the front plate holder fit properly over the license plate and plate mount?

Yes, it fits perfectly. You can see some pictures of it mounted on the front plate of my car if you have a look at the photos in the thread Tyre Wear, Information about Phaeton Wheel Alignment. 
Michael


----------



## shadowblue (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: License Plate Frame - (PanEuropean)*

I checked out the pictures - Thanks, Michael.


----------



## PhirstVW (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: License Plate Frame - (shadowblue)*

Please rehost pictures. Thank You. Jim


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: License Plate Frame - (PhirstVW)*

My photos re-hosted.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Michael


----------



## j3w (Feb 7, 2012)

For anyone who happens to drop by this thread - why a license plate bracket?

I have never been a fan, personally. On all my cars and my current *P* I use 4 stainless steel screws and 'float' the plate off the car body with rubber grommets.


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

You say tomayto, I say tomahto. Variety is the spice of life.

I personally find that the right license plate frame sets off the plate nicely, defines the rear better, and adds to the overall appearance of the car.










But, it won't hurt my feelings if you disagree....

Victor


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

At least in NAR you don't have to have a large yellow or white hoarding strapped to the car, as we do in UK... 












image via lgplates.co.uk


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes, the plate itself does affect the look of the car. Sadly, some are quite garish and jarring.

Fortunately, in the US, many states offer special license plates, including ones for specific organizations where a percentage of the extra charge for these goes to the sponsoring organization. (This is different from the so-called "vanity plates" where one can request specific letters/numbers, e.g. "Ph8ton")

Here is the standard PA plate:










This is the one I like and have on both of my girls:










Somehow, the Mama tiger theme fits the W12's nicely, and the serene image also speaks to the quiet purring of the beasties. 

Victor


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

US-style plates are awful! I much prefer the European ones, they're a better shape and tend to fit the natural shape of a bumper better, being narrow and wide rather than almost square. US plates look cheap and nasty by comparison, despite the frame and ***** cats!


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

The wider plate recess in the ROW panel doesn't have to take a bite out of the bumper strip like the taller NAR one, perhaps preferable to my eyes.

But I do like the US system in some states of not enforcing a front number plate. It looks so much cleaner. Maybe that's not so safe for dark northern winters, or for traffic enforcement. And for all those vast number of Automatic Number Plate Readers that track where every car goes every day in the UK and save the data in a central computer for years. 

Chris


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes, with ROW-manufactured vehicles, I suspect most of them are originally designed with the European plate in mind, so it ends up looking much neater.

There are some states where a front plate isn't mandatory, but most require one. A lot will turn a blind eye until you get pulled for something else, then you end up with two tickets, Texas being a case in point! I ended up making my own mounting bracket for the 944 because the Porsche bracket is a hefty steel affair with long, self-tapping screws to hold it securely onto the plastic bumper cover. I made one out of aluminium (the kind with the i) that was light enough to be held by plastic screws. Still looks terrible though. I see a lot of people driving around with the plate on the dashboard, but that seems like a worse solution to me than having it on the bumper.

Seeing those two rear-views side-by-side, I have to say I like the new model has a nice arse!


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> the new model has a nice arse!


I suppose the only place to get that 'up-skirt' view of it is if you have just been run over...


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

> ...***** cats!


I'm racking my brain trying to figure out what five-letter expletive  you mean...

Victor


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

> US plates look cheap and nasty by comparison...





> You say tomayto, I say tomahto.


Then again, I'm not an arse man, either. I prefer the front...

Victor


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

That would be the _car bra_ then, another object that hasn't successfully crossed the Atlantic! 

I think the five star expression might be 'pissy cat'. Did I spell that right?


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

LOL. Correct. I hadn't noticed that it'd been asterisked out! ****ing pussies!


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

Meowrrrrrrr!!!


----------

